# Boneless leg of lamb...tough skin?



## DustyJoe84 (Mar 24, 2019)

First time smoking a couple small (2.5 lb) boneless legs of lamb this afternoon. Temp steady at 250ish using apple wood. Smoked for right at 2 hrs to IT of 140. Rested for an hour before slicing. Very tender and juicy meat but the skin was very tough. You could bite the meat off of it. What did I do wrong?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 24, 2019)

Did u eat the fur and at all?


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Mar 24, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Did u eat the fur and at all?



Lol. Yeah Mary turned her back for a second and I made my move. I didn't have time to fully dress it.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 24, 2019)

I haven't cooked one in a long time,as I recall you want to sear that skin up with high heat toward the end just like you would with chicken.

Grr...baaa


----------



## Jonok (Mar 24, 2019)

The “skin” you are probably talking about is the “Fell”, a subcutaneous layer of fascia that overlies the layer of fat nearest the meat.
You can cook it as long as you want, and it will only get tougher.

Next time, trim it off, and score the underlying fat before you rub and cook/smoke it.

Also, a lot of folks cook lamb a little closer to 130 than 140, but if you liked it, more power to you!


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Mar 24, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> The “skin” you are probably talking about is the “Fell”, a subcutaneous layer of fascia that overlies the layer of fat nearest the meat.
> You can cook it as long as you want, and it will only get tougher.
> 
> Next time, trim it off, and score the underlying fat before you rub and cook/smoke it.
> ...



Thanks for the tips! These were actually pre marinated/seasoned and wrapped in netting so I don't think there was anything else on my end to do other than cook it. But I will give this a shot if I ever do another and pull it 10 degrees sooner.


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Mar 24, 2019)

motocrash said:


> I haven't cooked one in a long time,as I recall you want to sear that skin up with high heat toward the end just like you would with chicken.
> 
> Grr...baaa



Will keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------

